# Picnic With Kashi!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The ground was a lot damper than I had hoped, so we weren't out for long 

It was Kashi's first time out in the grass. I think he was unsure of what to think about it :lol:

"I don't know about this, ma... Do I HAVE to come out of the carrier?"


















"Hmmm smells strange!"


















"OH MY GOD THESE THINGS FEEL STRANGE!"


















"I prefer my cuddle sack!"


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAH YAY pictures of Kashi!!! He is such a cutie! I hope he learns to enjoy being outside, because he looks so adorable playing in the grass!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

SO PRETTY! My favorite is her little mouth open in her cuddle sack


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So many cute pictures of one of my favorite hedgies! I just love his expressions! I also love the one of him on the blanket. 
I can never get enough Kashi pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You take great pics and have such a perfect model!  My fav is the snuggle sack pic so cute and funny!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Kashi looks like he had such a big grin on his face once you placed him back in his cuddle sack XD. He's adorable as always, love the pics!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww these pictures are adorable! Kashi always looks like such a sweetie. I think the very last one is my favorite though.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

ohhh thats so sweet! so cute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics  Looks like it was a beautiful and fun day


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

All of the pictures are fabulous! I too like the smile picture!!! What a gorgeous hedgie!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous photos!

Kashi's expression in the cuddle sack is priceless. you know how there are some humans... like my stepdad... you take him on a vacation, expose to new stuff, and the moment you look away the guy is back at a tv with a beer, finally looking happy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> gorgeous photos!
> 
> Kashi's expression in the cuddle sack is priceless. you know how there are some humans... like my stepdad... you take him on a vacation, expose to new stuff, and the moment you look away the guy is back at a tv with a beer, finally looking happy.


 :lol: Your stepdad & my Dad would get along great!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wow, Shae these are some amazing pictures! I would love to take a few and edit them, if you wouldn't mind e-mailing me the full sized pictures.... Pretty please?  I will PM you my email address...

And for Mr. Kashi: You are such a handsome little man! And you're so nice to let your momma take nice pictures for the rest of us hedgie slaves to fuss over ^_^

~Katie


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i love your carrier! i wouldnt mind having one of those! your hedgie is absolutely adorable too! i cant wait to take my Norma out once the temperature is right!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone  More trips outside with Kashi will happen once the weather gets warmer <3



panda said:


> i love your carrier! i wouldnt mind having one of those! your hedgie is absolutely adorable too! i cant wait to take my Norma out once the temperature is right!


Thank you ^_^ The only thing I don't like about his carrier is that he can't look out... so if I go somewhere a bit far he will get carsick  I'm going to invest in a different carrier where you can look out soon~


----------

